# Our "First Born", Josh...



## Tom Kosensky (Feb 9, 2017)

Crossed over the Rainbow Bridge last Friday (2/3/17). One of the worst days of our lives. He died here at home. It wasn't unexpected, but we still didn't expect it to happen that day. To be exact, we had just picked up one of his prescriptions that morning.

This is the tribute to him, in "his own words". 

Letter from Josh ? July 5, 2004 ? February 3, 2017 ? TK's Golden Retriever Blog


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. Nice tribute.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

My heart felt sympathy for the passing of Josh and all his loved ones. You are not alone here, you gave Josh a great life.

Godspeed Josh

dlm ny country


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss... it never gets easy to lose one of our "kids", but I feel like the "first born" is such a different loss. Josh was beautiful!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss of Josh. It is hard when they leave us. Your tribute to him was beautiful and he was a gorgeous boy.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im sorry for your loss...what an awesome boy!!! I feel your pain, lost 2 goldens in 6 mos. was very very hard....Run free lil buddy, hope you find all the other goldens that touched our hearts as you seem to have....again, so so sorry..


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Josh was gorgeous and I love the letter he "wrote" - his personality shines through.

Wishing you comfort.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

We are never blessed to have them long enough...I am so, so sorry for the loss of your precious "First Born" Josh.

Your tribute to Josh, was beyond eloquent, filled with so much love and heart...it left me with many tears.

They take a piece of hearts with them when they leave us on this realm, only to return it to us when we meet again. Until that time, hold your love and memories close while he watches over you and until Josh returns that piece of your heart back to you...love is eternal.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Beautiful tribute. It was hard to read through my tears. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss, what a wonderful tribute in your "Letter from Josh". Sigh, they leave such memories and I hope that those wonderful thoughts will give you comfort....

I like this line ... 
" I stamped my paw print in the lives of many, left their lives knowing they were better for having known me... "

Rest easy Josh...


----------



## Tom Kosensky (Feb 9, 2017)

KKaren said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss, what a wonderful tribute in your "Letter from Josh". Sigh, they leave such memories and I hope that those wonderful thoughts will give you comfort....
> 
> I like this line ...
> " I stamped my paw print in the lives of many, left their lives knowing they were better for having known me... "
> ...


Interestingly, I am getting feedback from friends and family that they too LOVED that line!

It was exactly one week ago (almost to the minute!) when I actually discovered that he had passed away. It was not sudden - by the same token, it wasn't expected when it did happen. If that makes any sense. In the back of our minds, I think we both thought his time was coming - and I definitely felt a pit in my stomach that night. 

He didn't suffer, and for that, we are grateful. That day was really the only day in his entire life that he refused to eat ANYTHING. He wouldn't even lick a bit of ice cream I put down in front of him. But again, I thought he was just having a bad day - not necessarily an "end of life" kind of day.

I am thankful that I discovered him - if my wife would have discovered him, it would have been awful. She is just getting over a prolonged illness, and I think it would have put her back to square one. I was able to process it and get my wits together before I came upstairs to tell her. 

It is all still such a blur - our other dogs are certainly a bit "different" - Josh was an alpha dog in every sense of the word, and I think they are sensing that their leader is simply not coming back. They both went crazy when we put them in the car (the car we used to transport Josh after his death). Our 7-year old golden has been especially crazy since the death - he has always been hyper. He is now hyper x 500. 

It never gets easier - little things keep popping up that make me think of him - he had a great life. Just wish, like all of us, that it could have lasted much longer!


----------



## Tom Kosensky (Feb 9, 2017)

4goldengirls said:


> So sorry for your loss. Nice tribute.


Thank you!


----------



## Tom Kosensky (Feb 9, 2017)

B and G Mom said:


> I am so sorry for your loss... it never gets easy to lose one of our "kids", but I feel like the "first born" is such a different loss. Josh was beautiful!


Yep - my neighbor told me that back when he lost his first. He knows his other dogs will pass someday, and that he will be extremely sad when they do - but there is something extra special about that first dog you ever brought home. And we always say that he was the PERFECT first dog. If he was anything like #3, I don't know if we would even dare bring multiple dogs into the house! She is pure insanity. (lol)

Anyway, he did live a great life. He had excellent "blood lines" (as we were told - I had no idea what I was reading when I saw the piece of paper!), but still developed a hip condition very early in life (he wasn't even three yet, I don't think). The vet said he could have complications in middle age. Although he had his days where he was obviously hurting, he never really had severe complications until the last few months. We are grateful he was able to walk, go for rides, and do whatever he wanted to do for so long.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Josh*

Tom: I am so very sorry about Josh. I know about the pain of losing our beloved dogs, but what they give us is beyond compare!

I added Josh to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rly-list/441177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list.html

My Smooch and Snobear will look after him. What a beautiful tribute!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry that this is late, but so sad for your loss of Josh (lovely tribute from your boy).


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

What a beautiful tribute. Josh was a wonderful boy.


----------

